# Most Annoying character on TV



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

In responding to the DH thread, it occured to me that Susan Myer might be the most annoying character on TV today. So I thought about bringing the question to the TiVo Community masses. Who do you feel is the most annoying character on TV today. I want to limit this to only CURRENT first run shows and should not include any reality TV people.

Some examples (these are shows I watch):
Susan Meyer - Desp Housewives
Sawyer - Lost
Chloe - 24
T-Bag - Prison Break
Elliot - Scrubs


Well you get the picture. And of course, someone's annoying is another person's favorite character, so if anyone on that list is NOT annoying to you, well that's great.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Judith - Two and a Half Men


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

Ice-T - L&O: SVU (stopped watching the show he bugged me so much)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'd make it a tie between Screech and Urkel.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Jack and Karen from Will & Grace. Come to think of it Will and Grace also fall into this category. They all just became mean. Hence, I stopped watching.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Can I call Nancy Grace a "character"? She pretty much rules the top of any annoying list. I only wish she were fictional.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> Can I call Nancy Grace a "character"? She pretty much rules the top of any annoying list. I only wish she were fictional.


Crap...beat me to it!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

All the characters on Teachers might be had I kept watching that train wreck but the last character that drove me to deleting an SP (repeatedly because I kept readding it) was Christine Lahti's Grace (the mother) in last year's Jack & Bobby.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Miles in _Surface_.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Since tivo I really only watch tv shows that don't annoy me, I have dropped shows for one single episode that aggrivated me or one character i could not stand.

Top of my list (though I dont watch any longer is) 

Maggie from Seventh Heaven (if thats the mothers name)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Paula Abdul


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Paula Abdul


 <<


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

dude_njx said:


> <<


+1


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Katie Couric, and everyone involved in or appearing on American Idol.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

dirtypacman said:


> Since tivo I really only watch tv shows that don't annoy me, I have dropped shows for one single episode that aggrivated me or one character i could not stand.
> 
> Top of my list (though I dont watch any longer is)
> 
> Maggie from Seventh Heaven (if thats the mothers name)


Yes she is annoying.

Also annoying is Arthur Spooner (is he still on there?) from King of Queens.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> I'd make it a tie between Screech and Urkel.


All time winners in this category. Hands down.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Any character portrayed by Clint Howard.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Steve_Martin said:


> Any character portrayed by Clint Howard.


Surely you don't mean to include Balok!!?


----------



## tekgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

GerryGag said:


> Jack and Karen from Will & Grace. Come to think of it Will and Grace also fall into this category. They all just became mean. Hence, I stopped watching.


Jack and Karen are both funny in a car wreck kind of way. The sad thing is living in LA you don't need to look far to find those people in real life.. After all LA is the land of the self centered, self absorbed and it is all about me.


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Yes she is annoying.
> 
> Also annoying is Arthur Spooner (is he still on there?) from King of Queens.


Arthur Spooner is the only reason we still watch King of Queens! When either he or Patton Oswalt are not on, we feel cheated.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> Katie Couric, and everyone involved in or appearing on American Idol.


Well my thread my rules 

I tried to limit this list to CHARACTERS on CURRENT shows, so Katie Couric and the AI folks, while annoying don't qualify, neither does Urkel as someone else had mentioned.

I mean, I find all the Fox News guys annoying, but that doesn't fit my criteia...LOL


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

The mother and the kids of Geena Davis on CinC. While you're at it, add her.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Paula Abdul


Bingo!!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Wanda Sykes. I never even gave the new Julia Louis-Dreyfus show a chance because I heard she was on it.

Edit to add: I just realized she's not a _character_, but any character played by her would have the same result.


----------



## BlearyEyed (Jun 11, 2002)

Were she eligible I would be repeatedly stuffing the ballot box with the name of one Nancy Grace...

But since she isn't I would certainly go with Horatio Cane on CSI:Miami, although I would concede I'm probably more annoyed by David Caruso than the character. (To me they are one in the same) To tell the truth when I saw the topic I figured hed be a runaway winner.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Wanda Sykes. I never even gave the new Julia Louis-Dreyfus show a chance because I heard she was on it.
> 
> Edit to add: I just realized she's not a _character_, but any character played by her would have the same result.


Hahahaha, well, since Wanda Sykes plays Wanda Sykes on Curb Your Enthusiasm, she counts!! And I agree, very annoying and not funny.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Well my thread my rules
> 
> I tried to limit this list to CHARACTERS on CURRENT shows, so Katie Couric and the AI folks, while annoying don't qualify, neither does Urkel as someone else had mentioned.
> 
> I mean, I find all the Fox News guys annoying, but that doesn't fit my criteia...LOL


All of those people are characters. You don't think they're actually being themselves do you? Wow, what a scary thought  .

How about Anna Lucia from Lost? Definitely the most annoying character on TV.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

President Logan and whoever the creepy guy that's helping take over CTU on 24.

And Quagmire. He used to be funny, but they're turning him into a cartoon character of a cartoon character.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Upon further review, I need to amend my list:


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

Bars & Tone said:


> Surely you don't mean to include Balok!!?


Especially him. Take off the tranya-goggles, man! 

But "No thanks, Leon" was cute.

Totally agree with you about Ana-Lucia, though.

[Minor spoiler regarding last night's Lost episode -->]


Spoiler



I enjoyed seeing Henry Gale slap that sneer off her face in last night's episode. Even more than what happened to her in the last scene.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

TeeSee said:


> Especially him. Take off the tranya-goggles, man!


I liked him as Johnny Bark on AD.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Turtle from ENTOURAGE and Ziggy from THE WIRE


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Joey's agent.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

David Platt said:


>


Who is that? She is definitely from a show I don't watch, but she seems pretty hot.

Ana Lucia takes the cake for me. Walt is a close 2nd on Lost, with Michael looking to catch him soon enough. (woohoo! Lost pun)

Edgar from 24 is also up there.

Artie on the Sopranos. So tired of his whiny antics.

Chloe Sover... (how ever you spell it) on Big Love.

Randy is much more annoying than Paula on AI. At least you know Paula is out of her gourd and she can actually be an entertaining train wreck. Randy is just a waste of "yo yo" space.

Ted on How I met Your Mother.

L.J., the kid, on Prison Break.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

jradford said:


> Who is that? She is definitely from a show I don't watch, but she seems pretty hot.


Kristin Kreuk. Lana Lang on TV's Smallville.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

jradford said:


> Chloe Sover... (how ever you spell it) on Big Love.


That would be Chloë Sevigny 

And I agree with you. The part was horribly miscast.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Sarah Chalke's "Elliot"
Paula Abdul
Matt Lauer

*The stupid twins on 7th Heaven*


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Another one: 

Matt Czuchry as Logan Huntzberger (yes, that's how it's spelled) on Gilmore Girls


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

"King Jack" LOST


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Another one:
> 
> Matt Czuchry as Logan Huntzberger (yes, that's how it's spelled) on Gilmore Girls


+1


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Also annoying is Arthur Spooner (is he still on there?) from King of Queens.


are you kidding?! arthur spooner is the best!


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Lana, Miles, Chloe round out my top 3.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

robinreale said:


> are you kidding?! arthur spooner is the best!


one of my favorite impersonations to do


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Sawyer - Lost - *Really? I don't find him annoying at all, I actually find Jack more annoying.
> *
> T-Bag - Prison Break - *no way T-Bag is awesome! The actor does a great job and his character is a love to hate kinda guy*


Disagree on 2 of those!


----------



## Zen98031 (Sep 29, 2005)

Michael from the Office. The only reason I watched that show was because of my GF, now that she is gone I never have to put up with him again, pure torture.

Though I will read posts for the show here from time to time to see if Pam and Jim ever get together.

Mitch


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

Lorelai and Rory Gilmore , just be quiet for 30 seconds please!


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

JammasterC said:


> Lorelai and Rory Gilmore , just be quiet for 30 seconds please!


Never gonna happen. They'd explode!


----------



## mr flynn (Feb 28, 2006)

I would have to say House,He is a know it all!After all he is the doctor we love to hate!


----------



## bjheels (Mar 5, 2003)

AJ from The Sopranos


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Two words: KIM BAUER!

'nuff said


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

House


----------



## ironchef (Dec 27, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Can I call Nancy Grace a "character"? She pretty much rules the top of any annoying list. I only wish she were fictional.


She's got a face for radio and a voice best suited to print.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I can't take the guy that plays Dr. Cox on Scrubs. He singlehandedly ruined a show I used to think highly of. His delivery and timing are so far off every scene he's in gets a FF.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Another one:
> 
> Matt Czuchry as Logan Huntzberger (yes, that's how it's spelled) on Gilmore Girls


He was good in "Eight-Legged Freaks!"


----------



## omote (Sep 16, 2004)

DougF said:


> Joey's agent.


+1

Ugh, totally agree. I got tired of her whole American Pie type of character after the original movie.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

Definitely David Caruso.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Marissa Cooper ~ she's is the source of all of the bad that happens to RYan (OC)
Jordan Catalano ~ he was jerk on that so called life, but girls are all like "oooo, Jordan catalano"
Glomer from Punky Brewster (the cartoon) ~ makes the whole show just unbelievable


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Amanda Tapping 

So much so I 30 skip every scene she's in.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

serumgard said:


> President Logan and whoever the creepy guy that's helping take over CTU on 24.


I have to agree with this one. And his wife, used to be cool but in the last few hours she has deteriorated into annoying.

Oh and the creepy guy is Paul McCrane, used to be on ER as Dr. Romano (annoying there too).


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone who was ever on Jerry Seinfeld - in any role they will ever do.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Kristan Kruek... The ONLY time I regularly FF through a scene in ANY show I watch is when she steps into frame on Smallville. I nearly jumped for joy when they off'd here in that car accident... but then they pulled that go-back-in-time thing and ruined my fun.

Everyone beyond her is a distant second.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Mr. Food
ewww it's so good...


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

rondotcom said:


> Two words: KIM BAUER!
> 
> 'nuff said


...and the cougar, too!


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

That guy who replaced Topher Grace on "That 70s Show" makes me wanna slap him thru the screen every time he talks.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

1. Susan Meyer - Desperate Housewives
2. Kim Bauer - 24
3. Veronica Donovan - Prison Break
4. Gillian DeLine - Las Vegas


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Dr. Smith of Lost in Space


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MassD said:


> Kristan Kruek... The ONLY time I regularly FF through a scene in ANY show I watch is when she steps into frame on Smallville. I nearly jumped for joy when they off'd here in that car accident... but then they pulled that go-back-in-time thing and ruined my fun.
> 
> Everyone beyond her is a distant second.


I did the exact same thing. That episode was a total ripoff.

Can't believe it took 30 posts to get to Lana Lang. She should be running away with this thing.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

the head tilt bros:
logan
horatio caine

I LOVE the entire cast of scrubs.



Zen98031 said:


> Michael from the Office. The only reason I watched that show was because of my GF, now that she is gone I never have to put up with him again, pure torture.


Steve Carell makes that show!!! Though, in real life, he would be super annoying!


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

JMikeD said:


> Definitely David Caruso.


+1

Could anybody be more annoying than Horatio Caine? I don't see how it is possible.

(And do people really hate House???)


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm guessing judging by the posts here that Andy Dick isn't on TV anymore?

Tony


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Anyone played by Richard Kind. That guy just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

Either I missed it or I am the first to mention Janice from the Sopranos. Man, I hate that woman and if she doesn't get whacked by the end it will be a travesty


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Horatio Caine
Anthony DiNozzo (can it be that this the first mention of the worst character on NCIS?)


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

AstroDad said:


> Either I missed it or I am the first to mention Janice from the Sopranos. Man, I hate that woman and if she doesn't get whacked by the end it will be a travesty


If I have to stick with fictional characters, Janice is going to be high on my list also. I want to reach into the screen and slap her in almost every scene. _STFU, Janice._

God, please let her get whacked soon. I know she has a baby and all, but that baby has to be better off being raised by anyone but her.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

rondotcom said:


> Two words: KIM BAUER!
> 
> 'nuff said


She is why I only watched one season of 24. Of shows I am currently watching, Nicki - Big Love.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

rgr said:


> Anthony DiNozzo (can it be that this the first mention of the worst character on NCIS?)


He would have topped my list a couple of seasons ago but the writers finally figured out the balance between funny and annoying with his character.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

After tonight, I would say David Blaine


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Royster said:


> Anyone played by Richard Kind. That guy just rubs me the wrong way.


At this point, I think he specializes in playing annoying characters.
BTW, I saw him walking down the street last weekend.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Uncle Briggs said:


> "King Jack" LOST


God Bless your like minded soul.

I agree with you 1000%

I can't stand Jack. He is sofa king annoying.

For what it worth I do not think Horatio Cane should be included in this list. Anytime David Caruso appears on television he is automatically gets the most annoying person ever award.

So I suggest to the thread starter that we rename this tread 
"Most annoying character on TV.....besides David Caruso".

Here is my top three list.

1. Jack from Lost
2. Jack from Lost
3. Jack from Lost


----------



## NFLnut (Apr 22, 2000)

In order:

1) Abby on NCIS (Pauley Perrette): absolutely, positively the MOST annoying character on TV!! Anyway, I always hate "too cool for school" characters. They usually are the opposite of "cool!" And she always seems like she needs to take a shower .. with Clorox and Comet!!

2) Kim Bauer (24): Would have been #1, but fortunately, we don't have to see her very often, if at all, any more!

3) David Caruso (in anything!): I don't watch the freakin' show. I mean, how many times do you have to watch "clever new ways to kill someone" before the "luster" wears off! My wife watches this show all the time. I try to be in another section of the house.

As to Caruso: this guy HAS to be the worst actor in the history of acting! I swear, he has the same reaction/looks to EVERYTHING for, what?, five years now!!! PLEASE cancel this monotonous show!!


----------



## NFLnut (Apr 22, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> In responding to the DH thread ...
> 
> Chloe - 24


Okay .. them's fightin' words! I would have agreed with you a coupla years ago, but this season and last, Chloe has kicked some serious bootay!


----------

